# Money for something



## gimmeadeal19 (Aug 19, 2013)

I take a great deal of pictures at my Kids' sporting and school events. Many parents ask me to try and take some shots of their children. I had an idea of posting these event photos on a website much like the companies do in various running races (5k, 10k, marathon, etc.) and earn some money for my gear. What's the best site to accomplish this task? Or would be better to pay someone to develop a website for me?


----------



## brett b (Aug 19, 2013)

gimmeadeal19 said:


> I take a great deal of pictures at my Kids' sporting and school events. Many parents ask me to try and take some shots of their children. I had an idea of posting these event photos on a website much like the companies do in various running races (5k, 10k, marathon, etc.) and earn some money for my gear. What's the best site to accomplish this task? Or would be better to pay someone to develop a website for me?



Take a look at SmugMug.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2013)

SmugMug or ZenFolio.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> SmugMug or ZenFolio.


 
+1

I post images on my SmugMug site, but I give them away, I'm in it for fun.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > SmugMug or ZenFolio.
> ...


I use SmugMug, I have not issue recommending it.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah shucks -- I thought this was a Dire Straits discussion about Money for Nothing and Chicks for free ...

;D


----------



## agierke (Aug 19, 2013)

Instead it's a money for nothing and pics for free thread.

Bummer


----------



## gimmeadeal19 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 20, 2013)

Also have a look at Photoshelter for comparison.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 20, 2013)

I use viewbook. It's pretty sleek.


----------



## Powder Portraits (Aug 20, 2013)

I have used www.morephotos.com for years. works well.


----------



## wsgroves (Aug 20, 2013)

If you need a gallery site, try 4ormat. Very nice and lots of templates. You can get the site up and running in minutes.
My site uses 4ormat.

http://muddycreekstudios.4ormat.com/


----------



## CW Aust. (Aug 20, 2013)

Been looking at providers for the same reason myself. Smugmug looks like exactly what I want, problem is the name. Doesn't sound professional to me, more like a kiddie site or something!


----------



## ablearcher (Aug 20, 2013)

CW Aust. said:


> Been looking at providers for the same reason myself. Smugmug looks like exactly what I want, problem is the name. Doesn't sound professional to me, more like a kiddie site or something!


 Just get yourself a domain name - as easy as that. Just like the rest of the pros on smugmug


----------

